# Cálculo de transformador de alta frecuencia



## moisesmesa

Hola a todos.
 Estoy intentando calcular un transformador de núcleo de ferrita (http://www.ariston.es/esp/detalle.aspx?id=3799 )para un convertidor push-pull de 48v-360v de 1kw con una frecuencia de unos 50khz(tiene 2 inductores en el primario y 2 en el secundario). No encuentro información de como calcular dicho transformador de alta frecuencia. He hecho uno con una relacon de 10 con 8 espiras en el primario, pero se calienta mucho 500w
 no se si quitarle vueltas y aumentar la seccion de los hilos. Si alguien me podria informaciónrmar me ayudaria mucho.
                                             Gracias.


----------



## Nilfred

No se entiende.
1kW es mucho para una topología push-pull ¿O son 500W?
El software de cálculo está en el foro, deberías usar el buscador. Tambien hay paginas web online para el cálculo.
Según el controlador que estes usando, las fórmulas estan en el datasheet.


----------



## moisesmesa

Te explico Nilfred, 
el control que utilizo  es un generador PWM SG3525 con realimentacion para que me proporcione  360v a la salida. He conseguido mas de 500w sin problema y regula perfectamente, el ciclo de servicio no llega al 30%(hasta  45% de margen)y si consigo bajar las perdidas del transformador  es posible que pueda llegar a 1kw. 
El problema es que el transformador se calienta demasiado . Por lo demas esta bien, los mosfet y  los diodos estan dentro de su zona de funcionamiento.

Solo necesito optimizar el transformador , y todos los programas de calculos que he conseguido no me lo calcula, por internet viene mucho de calculos de transformadores pero de baja frecuencia. 
Necesito llegar a 1kw, cosa que no he probado por que seguro  que quemo el transformador.

La proxima prueba que voy hacer es aumentar las secciones de los hilos y reducir su número de espiras(para bajar la resistencia), y ponerle ventilacion forzada, la frecuencia tambien la puedo cambiar, pero creo que eso es andar a ciegas, ¿qué opinas? 
¿Porqué  1kw es mucho para una tipología push-pull?, ¿cuál es la causa por la que está limitada a 500w potencia?
Gracias por el interés


----------



## Eduardo

Cual de los nucleos del enlace y que alambre estas usando?


----------



## zopilote

Lo primero que debes considerar es el tamaño del núcleo de ferrita es lo suficiente como para manejar las potencias que deseas.


----------



## Nilfred

No hay un límite de potencia en ninguna tipología, solo que unas son mas eficientes que otras dentro de un rango de potencia. Flyback hasta 150W, Forward entre 100W y 500W, las simétricas de ahí para arriba. 1000W me pinta para una full-bridge.

Para minimizar las pérdidas del nucleo, el ciclo de trabajo debe ser lo mas cercano posible al 50%.

¿Oiste hablar del alambre de Litz?


----------



## moisesmesa

El núcleo que estoy utilizando es E6527, doble E, grado N 27(viene en la pagina  http://www.ariston.es/esp/detalle.aspx?id=3799), pienso que está bien para 1kw, no estoy muy seguro, ¿pensais que el núcleo que utilizo es adecuado? .

No me acuerdo de los alambres que estoy usando , el transformador lo envie para que me lo enrrollaran de nuevo con menos espiras(estoy a base de pruebas) y no me puedo fijar.

 Si, el convertidor full-bridge es el más adecuado, pero ya que tengo montado el push-pull lo intentaré con éste, además para el full-bridge, los mosfets "flotantes" para  excitarlos es más complejo, si veo que no puedo conseguirlo con el push-pull, intentare con el full-bridge.

No sabía lo del alambre Litz, es muy interesante, preguntare en la tienda de electronica si lo tiene, si no lo tiene, ¿ podría trenzarlo yo mismo?.

¿Teneis alguna sugerencia más para que el transformador no se caliente tanto?


----------



## zopilote

Si ya tenemos tu frecuencia de Oscilacion, por que no nos pasas el voltaje de entrada como de salida, y podemos centrarnos mas en el numero de vuelta del primerio y secundario. Datos no  hay adivinos por estos lares.


etolipoz


----------



## Nilfred

@zopilote: entrada 48v, salida 360v, esta en el primer post unto con la frecuencia.


----------



## Juan Romero

Hola amigo moisesmesa, veo que has armado una fuente de alta potencia pero tienes algunos problemas. Primeramente el nucleo que usas es correcto aunque no el adecuado, con ese nucleo si puedes obtener un poco mas de 1KW si lo haces funcionar a 100KHz, averiguando en unos manuales de ferrita que tengo del fabricante TDK obtube estos datos:
En material PC40
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx EI-60 obtengo 618W a 100KHz
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx PQ 50 obtengo 1045W a 100KHz (es mas adecuado)
Con esto dedusco que tu ferrita es adecuado para la potencia debido al volumen del nucleo ya que la potencia tambien depende del volumen y peso del nucleo (ver manuales del nucleo).
Para que entiendas de porque no puedes obtener mas de 500W de tu fuente te dare una breve explicacion de lo que puede  estar sucediendo.
Primero para obtener en el secundario 1KW, tienes que estar entregando potencia en el primario mayor de 1KW debido a la eficiencia del transformador que para esta topologia es de 72% tipica.
Todo transformador se le considera como un ckto magnetico donde la fuente de energia es la fuerza magnetomotriz generada por el bobinado es decir Fmm=F=NxI , de donde se deduce que la potencia que pueda entregar depende del numero de vueltas (N) y de la corriente (I). Para entender mejor ver el ckto equivalente:







Como se observa en el ckto se tiene una fuente de energia F y dos medios resistivos que se oponen al paso del flujo magnetico, estos medios resistivos son la reluctancia del nucleo Rfe y la reluctancia del entrehierro Rg.
Por lo tanto si no tienes la adecuada relacion NxI no tendras la suficiente energia para transmitir al secundario, asi tambien si el valor de Rfe es demasiado alto se tendra mayor resistencia al paso del flujo por lo tanto el nucleo calentara y como se sabe Rfe determina el valor de la inductancia del primario del transformador. Tambien la longuitud del entrehierro (Lg) influye en el valor de la reluctancia del gap asi que hay que dimensionar bien este factor.
Como tu ckto funciona solo hay que obtimizarlo y para ello te voy a dar algunos tip que me sirvieron a mi para mejorar la eficiencia de mis transformadores. Antes observa este cruadro que lo tome de un libro del autor Marty Brown quien es un especialista en este campo y trabajo para Motorola.






Aqui se relaciona la topologia con la potencia que se podria obtener asi como tambien su eficiencia tipica esperada.
A continuacion te dare algunas causas que ocasionan el calentamiento del nucleo: 
El calentamiento de los transformador de debe a que cuando se lo diseña no se calculo el adecuado flujo magnetico y se los hace trabajar muy cercanos al flujo de saturacion del nucleo.
Otra causa es el efecto la inductancia de dispersion (leakage inductance) originada por el incorrecto bobinado del nucleo, es decir al tener un bobinado demasiado largo se tiene mayor inductancia de dispersion.Esto se soluciona con unas tecnicas de bobinado que han demostrado que disminuyen este parametro. Estas tecnicas son:
-Bobinado Margin Wound
-Bobinado Split
-Bobinado Offset
-Bobinado Sandwitch
Observar la siguiente tecnica






Esta tecnica consiste en colocar un marjen de cinta de poliester a unos de los extremos del carrete del nucleo y bobinar ordenadamente capa por capa.
La tecnica Split consiste en bobinar en carretes separados el primario del secundario y con esto se elimina la capacitancia parasita del bobinado. La Offset consiste en colocar margenes pero de manera intercalada entre el primario y el secundario. Observar el grafico siguientes:






Otra tecnica es la secuencia de como se bobinan los devanados intercalandolos de manera adecuada.






Esperando que pongas en practica estas tecnicas que no las invente yo si no que son aplicadas con exito por los fabricantes de transformadores y tan solo este humilde servidor las encontro el la web y las puso en practica obteniendo buenos resultados. Referencia: ver manuales de aplicacion de la empresa TOPSwitch.
Esperando tu comentarios me despido.


----------



## moisesmesa

Esas tecnicas de bobinado supongo que son indispensable para mi transformador, pero el principal problema que tengo es calcular el numero de vueltas de primario. Mis resultados son muy raros, y no se cual es el error que cometo.

Lo que se calienta del transformador es el alambre, y con el  tiempo, por conduccion térmica el nucleo tambien se pone tela de caliente, pero vamos que es el alambre lo que realmente se calienta.
Por eso no creo que sea de una alta reluctancia del nucleo de ferrita.(el nucleo no es el que se calienta)  

Adjunto las formulas que utilizo, asi como los valores de los parametros y  el archivo donde consegui las formulas. (N1 es lo  que quiero, pero sale  raro)

Si alguien ve algun error que me lo comente, 

Gracias por todo


----------



## zopilote

Si estas preocupado por en Nprimario,  tus calculos  de 8 espiras son correctos, ahora lo del nucleo de la ferrita, creo que no alcanza para los 1000W que pretendes,  pero se acerca muchisimo. El calor si puede ser de la seccion del conductor del primario ( lo que puede disipar tu nucleo es de 5W). Abra que pensar en el tipo de alambre a colocarle.


----------



## moisesmesa

Bueno amigos ya lo he conseguido, el circuito regula perfectamente 360v a la salida con una potencia de 1kw.
 He conseguido calcular el transformador con todos sus parametros, cuatro vueltas en el primario con una relacion de 9. El diametro del alambre del primario me sale un poco mas de 3mm, el calentamiento del transformador ahora es normal.
Tambien le he puesto   gap de longitud pequeña(mejora).

Muchas gracias a todos


----------



## micha

Yo he estado trabajando en una fuente dede hace ya algo de tiempo y estoy orgulloso en poder decir que he obtenido 1700W a 250V de salida usando el mismo nucleo, de hecho fue comprado en ariston. También uso el sg3525. Mi voltaje de entrada es de 24V y la frec. es de 100kHz. La topología es push pull y funciona de maravilla. No se porque dicen que no es muy recomendable. El transformador tiene como primario 2 vueltas y uso alambre de litz hecho por mi tanto en el primario como en el secundario. 
Si te puedo ayudar en algo dejamelo saber.


----------



## DiegoLabrit

Estimado, me gustaria me ayuden con el calculo de la inductancia del primario de un transformador con nucleo de ferrite. Les pido me ayuden, no puedo calcularlo.
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Eduardo

Empeza por averiguar que nucleo tenes y anda a la pagina del fabricante.

Si es un nucleo fabricante y caracteristicas desconocidas, lo unico confiable es un ensayo para estimar al menos la inductancia/cuadrado de vueltas.

Si no tenes como medir, lo unico que te queda por hacer es revisar paginas de fabricantes buscando el nucleo mas parecido cruzando los dedos.


----------



## jefemaestro007

hola! quisiera ver si me pudieras ayudar, necesito hacer algo semejante a lo que tu  hiciste solo que a baja escala, necesito de de 12 a 48 volts y una potencia de salida de 25 Wpero mi detalle es que no se como calcular mi transformadorr de alta frecuencia, si pudieras mandarme la onformacion que utilizaste y tal vez si se pudiera un diagrama de como lo hiciste me ayudaria bastante, atentamente ignacio Zarate del instituto de tecnologias de celaya mexico...


----------



## micha

Te recomiendo que te consigas una fuente vieja de compu. Estas traen 2 o 3 transformadores. Uno es el que manda la señal a los transistores de entrada el otro es el de la fuente de standby, y las fuentes viejas normalmente no lo tienen, pero el que te interesa es el mas grande de todos y tiene un cable grueso que sale por la parte de arriba del mismo. Desmonta este transformador. Normalmente son para 200W y mas asi que no hay bronca con los 25 que tu requieres. Estos transformadores tienen un secundario de 7 vueltas para 12 volts. Asi que si haces un primario de 7 vueltas debe de funcionar muy bien. Si lo queires push pull son 7 vueltas, el punto central y otras 7 vueltas. Para el secundario usarias de 28 a 30 vueltas. Esto es para una frecuencia de aprox. 60-80kHz. Esto significa que cada uno de los transistores funciona a 30-40kHz. Si consigues la fuente ya tambien tienes el controlador PWM. Los transistores te podrían servir ya que normalmente son de 8 Amps y tu solo requieres de aprox. 2A. Y pues si son de alto voltaje no importa. Tambien puedes usar el toroidal que tienen a la salida con varios embobinados cambiandolo por uno solo. Esto es tu bobina de filtrado. El capacitor de salida si debe de ser otro ya que quieres 48V. Pues como puedes ver es una buena opcion conseguir una fuente vieja y ahi en el instituto seguro tienen una que ya no usan o esta muerta. Yo tengo como 5 y siempre las uso para cosas de este estilo.

Espero te sirva la información para empezar tu proyecto.

Saludos -micha-


----------



## marlonb

hola soy nuevo en esto de los foros y vi este, yo estoy diseñando un transformadorr de ferrita con nucleo EI pero a mi me dieron el numero de vueltas y me dijeron de que grande el nucleo, yo lo hice y no me funciono el transformador es de secundario +6v 0 -6v y primario 120v si alguien me puede decir como calculo las vueltas para hallar el primario y secundario  de mi transformador se los agradesco


----------



## micha

marlonb


todo depende de que potencia piensas convertir con tu transformador y a que frecuencia. tambien depende del material del nucleo que estas usando. Si nos puedes dar un poco mas de datos al igual y llegamos a algun resultado. Busca tambien un poco en la red. Yo alguna vez encontré una buena pagina donde explicaban como hacer el calculo pero ya no la he visto. buscale un poco tambien en ingles y haber si encontramos algo.


harleytronics


no entiendo del todo tu pregunta dices que le mandas pulsos? de que duración  o al menos que pienses en una onda cuadrada con ciclo de trabajo (duty cylce) de 50% a 1Hz? Si fuera el caso de la señal cuadrada a 1Hz el nucleo se saturaría casi al principio y la corriente por tus switchs se elevería hasta destruirlos. Si los switchs (mosfets o transistores) lo soportaran el nucleo se pondría com planchita en muy poco tiempo y en algun momento algo se quemaría de seguro. Entonces respondiendo lo del rendimiento, si este se baja tanto que no te quedaría energia en el secundario. Si esto te sirve adelante, si no pregunta un poco mas específico y haber si logro darte una respuesta que te ayude.


saludos


----------



## marlonb

micha 

gracias por tu respuesta la vedad el transformador que deseo es de 120v el primario y +6v 0 -6v el segundario con 500mA el nucleo no se de que tipo es lo saque de una fuente de computador.
agradezco tu ayuda


----------



## harleytronics

micha gracias por tu respuesta
el tema es asi,, necesito hacer un transformador que funcione con pulsos variables de 1hz a 1400hz duty de 200u a 600u
de echo lo hize de chapa pero cuando le empiezo a subir los pulsos me deforma la onda ,,creo por que el nucleo 
no se llega a desmagnetizar ,,entonces me dijeron que lo tengo que hacer de ferreite ya que este se desmagnetiza 
muy rapido ,,pero buscando ,lo poco que encontre es que son otros calculos ,,y que si no andan a alta frecuencia 
se saturan ,,pero tambien me han dicho que depende de que ferrita uses se puede hacer ,la verdad que estoy 
perdido sin encontrar una solucion , en una de esas me puedas ayudar a despejar dudas para que lo pueda construir
gracias ,,,saludos


----------



## woutnme

Primero hola a todos, yo estoy en la lucha para intentar hacer un trafo de HF con entrada de 220 rectificados full bridge, con 2 secundarios uno de 90V y otro de 26V  (este con una salida de 400 Amp)  alrededor de 10 Kw tengo un 4 nucleos bestiales que me mandaron de muestra q manejan a 200 Khz de 30Kw a 100Kw esta claro que con el mas pequeño me basta, entonces queria saber si alguien puede echarme una mano por que he leido 2000 post y siempre me falta algun dato que no entiendo me gustaria que alguien me lo explicara bien por que siempre me falta algo como cuando dice que *
E [/SIZE]es la tensión eficaz en voltios  (fde donde ?? primario secundario? como se calcula la tension eficas de una onda cuadrada??) 
N es el número de espiras que abrazan al núcleo. (del primario? o de ambos?)
Cosas como esas si alguien se presta para dicho esfuerzo se lo agradeceria.
mi email es:

Como no cumplo las políticas del Foro me editaron el mensaje @ políticas del Foro.Com

Desde ya gracias y sigan asi con el foro que siempre me hecha un cable.
[/size]*


----------



## zopilote

Solo por tener internet, uno puede encontrar informacion de como construir transformadores para SMPS, yo mismo me he topado con informacion interesante, esos en los que el idioma no importa (italiano), pero si que es interesante, y agradesco a (Dipartimento di Elettronica ed Automatica, Universita di Ancona) por el articulo.


----------



## wacalo

Si la inductancia del primario y el ancho del pulso no se combinan para que la corriente suba hasta las nubes, no hay problema, el transformador funciona.


----------



## zaratustrax

> Solo por tener internet, uno puede encontrar informacion de como construir transformadores para SMPS, yo mismo me he topado con informacion interesante, esos en los que el idioma no importa (italiano), pero si que es interesante, y agradesco a (Dipartimento di Elettronica ed Automatica, Universita di Ancona) por el articulo.



Wow!
He descargado el PDF, a simple vista se ve muy completo.
Lo voy a estudiar.
Muchas gracias por el aporte!!


----------



## Holger

Que pasa si reciclo el trafo y quiero rebobinar allí cómo se lo hace?????
ya que no me baso en ningún datsheet de los trafos de ferrita???.....


----------



## Fogonazo

Holger dijo:


> Que pasa si reciclo el trafo y quiero rebobinar allí cómo se lo hace?????
> ya que no me baso en ningún datsheet de los trafos de ferrita???.....



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...e-inductores-ferrita-mediante-software-72399/


----------



## Holger

Gracias Fogonazo por el software se ve muy preciso pero tienes un manual de pronto porque hay ciertos parámetros que no entiendo y si tengo toroidales de ferrita sin conocimiento de sus características, cómo calculo con el programa????...


----------



## electrocnica

Hola gente, llevo un mes renegando con una fuente de 12vc a 500va 100khz o casi ese valor, usando un trafo comun con un 555 y un tip3055 (ya queme 3 jeje)
*M*e era imposible elevar el voltaje y veo que tengo q*UE* usar nucleo de ferrite.
*P*regunta, sirve la fuente de pc para esto?
*T*engo una y un trafo con este tipo de nucleo 
*M*i potencia es bajisima de echo no supero los 150w solo preciso alto voltaje y frecuencia, desbobinando este trafo aumentare el voltaje y menor I? gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

electrocnica dijo:


> Hola gente, llevo un mes renegando con una fuente de 12vc a 500va 100khz o casi ese valor, usando un trafo comun con un 555 y un tip3055 (ya queme 3 jeje)
> *M*e era imposible elevar el voltaje y veo que tengo q*UE* usar nucleo de ferrite.
> *P*regunta, sirve la fuente de pc para esto?
> *T*engo una y un trafo con este tipo de nucleo
> *M*i potencia es bajisima de echo no supero los 150w solo preciso alto voltaje y frecuencia, desbobinando este trafo aumentare el voltaje y menor I? gracias



Un transformador común de hierro-silicio no trabajará ni de casualidad a 100KHz, como mucho a unos 2,5KHz.

El transformador de una fuente de PC te sirve, siempre que lo rebobines.

¿ A que tensión deseas elevar los 12V ?
¿ Que deseas alimentar con esa tensión ?

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación, (Por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte"), comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------



## electrocnica

Jeje esta bien, voy contestando.

Deseo elevar a 500 vca o mas aun.

En este momento no deseo alimentar nada, solo hacerlo funcionar, era para un probador de bujias pero ya desisti, solo quiero que arranque.

Mi problema es el siguiente, con NINGUN trafo, ni uno solo (probe con 3 incluyendo el del cpu) logro elevar a mas de 0.900vca con el 555 he echo de todo, cambie potenciometros resistencias etc etc, pero nada no levanta ni sospecha, que puede ser?


----------



## electrocnica

Ya que nadie responde hago una ultima pregunta, vi que quien abrio el tema uso mosfets para topologia push pull, la cual vi que le anduvo, sigo intentando.
La pregunta es, que diferencia hay con los tip 3055 de potencia? 
Gracias


----------



## franluis

Saludos a todos. Existen calculadoras especializadas para este tipo de transformadores de pulsos. solo que  en ruso. si alguien puede ver ese tema lo agradecería si lo postea en español. Gracias de antemano por interesarse en este tema. Ejemplo de e de lo que menciono *Lite-CalcIT.exe*


----------



## EmanuelArguello

micha dijo:


> Yo he estado trabajando en una fuente dede hace ya algo de tiempo y estoy orgulloso en poder decir que he obtenido 1700W a 250V de salida usando el mismo nucleo, de hecho fue comprado en ariston. También uso el sg3525. Mi voltaje de entrada es de 24V y la frec. es de 100kHz. La topología es push pull y funciona de maravilla. No se porque dicen que no es muy recomendable. El transformador tiene como primario 2 vueltas y uso alambre de litz hecho por mi tanto en el primario como en el secundario.
> Si te puedo ayudar en algo dejamelo saber.



Buenas tardes , tendrias algun esquematico del circuito que realizaste ? Cuantos hilos en paralelo usas para construir el alambre de litz?


----------

